# does anyone have a vizsla and a small dog?



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Someone has asked me to look after a yorkshire terrier puppy whilst they're at work and I wondered if anyone has a vizsla and a small breed of dog like that, and how they get on. My dog is super friend friendly, but I am slightly worried he would knock it over. Obviously I would be supervising at all times!


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

We have dog sat for a friend's boston terrier and they get along great and they are hilarious to watch play. No question the terrier can hold it's own.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

One of Merc's best friends is a terrier of some sort. The terrier does just fine - lets Merc know when he is getting too boisterous. Your dog may knock the little one over but they will sort it out between them!


----------



## chanson (Jan 20, 2010)

Wally's "big" brother is a 15 year old bichon... Wally is ten months now, and as much as he play bows in front of Henry, he respects he isn't going to get a romping session out of him. He used to barrel over him, but has learned how to use those long legs and get around/over him! Good luck!!


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

My oldest son brings over his teacup Yorkie. That pup eggs on Maple, they play non stop. It is funny to watch.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

We hosted my oldest Son and the teacup Yorkie last night. The two dogs slept in the same crate. It's great when she's around they play and ware each other out.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

thats what the dog I will be looking after is, a very small yorkshire terrier, a teacup yorkie although I had never heard of these until now! I'm hoping it will be quite bold to boss wiley about!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

so glad to hear all your positive replies as hubby wants to get a Jack Russel... everyone I have spoken to says its a bad idea as they can get underneath a Vizsla and trip them up causing probably leg injuries. This wouldn't happen for a while as Purdey still needs alot of training and maturing but I would also like another V so any suggestions which one should come next and when??? (I would like the V to come when Purdey's 2 and JR two years later.)
BB


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

I had a Jack named Nina for 15 years. She was ball crazy. Once we forgot to take a ball on a trip to the grandparents house, Nina carried an onion in her mouth for the weekend. I still miss her.


----------



## Hankysmom (Mar 26, 2010)

;D We have two Teacup Yorkies and our V loves playing with them. He is very loving and gentle with them..


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

we had dolly the teacup yorkie puppy round the other day to meet wiley, he must have been able to tell she was a baby becuase he was very gentle. Although when he was trying to sniff her, just nugding her with his nose was knocking her over. how do u let yours behave together, if you V knocks the yorkies over by accident do u just let them get up and get on with it?


----------

